

What is it like to always be the smartest person in the room? - helwr
http://www.quora.com/What-is-it-like-to-always-be-the-smartest-person-in-the-room/answer/Alex-Kamil

======
_0ffh
Probably the same as not being a very smart person at all: Really smart people
try to seek out even smarter people... and it's rather improbable they won't
find any!

------
dotcoma
next question, please!

kidding.

